# Holland's Hope



## Kthugga (Jan 26, 2008)

Anybody ever smoked it / grew it? let me know a lil somethin about it


----------



## godtea (Jan 26, 2008)

where's it from???


----------



## Kthugga (Jan 27, 2008)

not sure buddy of mine got the seeds in Amsterdam.....


----------

